# San Jose del Monte



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Is San Jose del Monte a good place to live?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Dumbo said:


> Is San Jose del Monte a good place to live?


Where is this place exactly? In what province and what island?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's part of Bulacan, so just north of manila


----------



## kingi (Aug 31, 2013)

There's good and bad up there, depends a lot on what you deem by good? If visiting for short time you would be safe but if planning to live there then I'd avoid it. It's nearby to a slum called bagong silang (spelling?) So you do get a few bad seeds around. There is a lot of new housing and developments though so it does have good parts too.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I live in San jose del monte closer to Tunkong Manga. Been here close to 4 years, and I like it. Like Kingi said, as with all of the philippines, there are good and bad areas. I have decent neighbors, and I am close to shopping. Best just visit and do your homework. If you decide to live here I'll say welcome neighbor


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Shane. Time will tell.


----------

